

Conceive, Choose, Create, Communicate: Advice for successful projects from a hacker - jaspertheghost
http://www.media.mit.edu/events/movies/video.php?id=lee-2008-09-23

======
davidw
The title sounds interesting, but it's a video, which is sort of a non-starter
for me unless it's something like a personal message from Donald Knuth to me.
It says I don't even have the plugin in any case.

Is there a transcript?

